# Legendärer Drop auf Taerar!



## colisa (20. April 2009)

Glückwunsch an Niotima, den Heiler mit den meisten Punkten!

Am Sonntag abend war es dann soweit: Erster Legendary auf Taerar!

Beim 25er raid von der Gilde Blood of Heroes auf Taerar war es soweit.

Alles Gute und weitere tolle drops an BoH!

Colisa alias Betta alias Bockwurst alias Hella(Frau)


----------



## Anduriel_Shattrath (20. April 2009)

Bei der Droprate, kannste Dir ja ausrechnen, wann jemand die 30 Splitter zusammen haben wird ;-)


----------



## *Quicksilver* (20. April 2009)

Schön aber wayne?


----------



## MagicDarrok (20. April 2009)

Yay, Legendary auf Gorgonnash am Donnerstag aber muss man desshalb en Spamthread machen?


----------



## THE-O (20. April 2009)

auch meine glückwunsche^^


----------



## Imseos (20. April 2009)

Ui gz Legendary am letzten freitag auf der silbernen hand... Mach ich deswegen nen thread auf ? nein melde dich wenn ihr den hammer fertig habt


----------



## Natsumee (20. April 2009)

braucht man 40 splitter oder 30?


----------



## Anduriel_Shattrath (20. April 2009)

30 ;-)


----------



## Drydema (20. April 2009)

höchstens 30 ids da warscheinlich yogg saron ne 100% drop chance hat oder es war nur zufall das jede gilde die ihn gelegt hat im 25ger einen bekommen hat


----------



## Anduriel_Shattrath (20. April 2009)

30 IDs = fast ein ganzes Jahr. Dabei muß den Splitter immer der selbe Spieler bekommen und die Instanz muß immer komplett gecleared werden... Das wird schwierig. Wenn man Glück hat droppen ja vielleicht mal 2 Splitter in einer ID...


----------



## Descartes (20. April 2009)

ahja gz...  ja ehrlich ich freu mich mit euch...
nein kein sarkasmus... *umdreh und kinderlieder pfeift und mit füßen am boden scharrt*
Hey bei mir in der instanz küche hat eben der Boss Kaffeemaschine ein legendary gedroppt,
boah ist der imba es nennt sich "kaffee" und die droprate ist abartig hoch,
hoffentlich bekommt das nicht jeder, bin mal schnell ninjalooten bevor der gimp von bruder
need drauf macht, bis nacher...


----------



## dannyl2912 (20. April 2009)

Meine Sina hat auch ein Fragment auf der Bank herumliegen, aber interessieren tut es dagegen niemanden. Leider fehlten dazu noch 39 weitere Fragmente, der Fuß und der Kopf von Atiesh. Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg beim Sammeln.

Jeder Boss in der Instanz hat eine Chance, ein Fragment fallen zu lassen, sie wird heroisch höher sein als normal. Mal sehen, was und wie es kommt.


----------



## Natsumee (20. April 2009)

dannyl2912 schrieb:


> Meine Sina hat auch ein Fragment auf der Bank herumliegen, aber interessieren tut es dagegen niemanden. Leider fehlten dazu noch 39 weitere Fragmente, der Fuß und der Kopf von Atiesh.



Atiesh?

wer reden von Atiesh? 

den kann man sich eh nicht mehr holen^^


----------



## Nimeroth (20. April 2009)

Bei uns sind in der ersten ID bereits 2 Fragmente gefallen (im 25er). Wir aber wohl ewig dauern, bis da jeder der den Kolben will genug Fragmente zusammen hat.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Dufurius (20. April 2009)

Ich finde es ja klasse dass sich zurzeit alle so über ihre legendary Fragmente freuen nur muss ich euch leider sagen dass sie euch rein gar nichts bringen. Den habt ihr die 30 Fragmente zusammen bekommt ihr noch lange nicht den legendary Kolben, sondern nur eine Quest in der ihre alle Bosse in Ulduar im Hardmode machen müsst und das im 25er. Was im Klartext heißt das 50% oder gar mehr den legendary Kolben mit Wotlk sowieso nicht bekommen werden.


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (20. April 2009)

Also bisher droppte der Splitter bei jedem Boss aus dem 25er Ulduar den wir gekillt haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn wir in den 4 Stunden Raiderei nich mehr als das Riesenauto, den Protodrachen und diesen Spielzeugverrückten Roboter geschafft haben.


----------



## Natsumee (20. April 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Bei uns sind in der ersten ID bereits 2 Fragmente gefallen (im 25er). Wir aber wohl ewig dauern, bis da jeder der den Kolben will genug Fragmente zusammen hat.
> 
> Gruß,
> Nim




wen ihr die fragmente an alle heiler verteilt dann seit ihr echt dämlich sry

einem heiler geben bis er voll hat dann der nächste ansonst seit ihr mit dem nächsten addon nicht fertig


----------



## Todeshieb (20. April 2009)

Ist mir sowas von Latte, wer was wo droppt ...


----------



## Sir Wagi (20. April 2009)

GZ zu diesem legendären Thread ^^ ...
Bei uns in der Gilde hat auch jemand gleich ´n Teil bekommen ... Total legendär ...
Und der, der den ersten Splitter hat, bekommt die anderen auch ...

_"Die unglaublichen Mets ... Weisst du warum man sie so nennt ? Weil sie unglaublich sind !"_

So, muss kurz afklo ... Lengendär droppen *lol*


----------



## Saberclaw (20. April 2009)

colisa schrieb:


> Beim 25er raid von der Gilde Blood of Heroes auf Taerar war es soweit.



bitte in lustige und peinliche Gildennamen-thread verschieben...


----------



## Mofeist (20. April 2009)

wenn es 30 splitter sind @ te kannst du dir vorstellen das sicherlich schon einige Raids einen Splitter gezogen haben... diese haben aber nciht extra nen thread dafür aufgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (20. April 2009)

ES IST NUR EIN KOLBEN...bis man den zusammen hat durch diese Splitter.... ist es 
das neue Addon draussen und das Teil kann man schön auf der Bank lagern ^^


----------



## GreenIsaac (20. April 2009)

Anduriel_Shattrath schrieb:


> Bei der Droprate, kannste Dir ja ausrechnen, wann jemand die 30 Splitter zusammen haben wird ;-)



Jau... bis das nächste Addon kommt und dann... gibt es nen grünen besseren Hammer ~.~


----------



## Griwn (20. April 2009)

Das denke ich ehr weniger, wenn man heute sogar noch welche mit dem Thunderfury gesehen hat undzwar nicht in der stadt am posen, sondern in inis und das ganze waren lvl 80 chars.


----------



## Massamune (20. April 2009)

Im Hard Mode sollen die Fragmente eine höhere Dropchane haben


----------



## dannyl2912 (20. April 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Jau... bis das nächste Addon kommt und dann... gibt es nen grünen besseren Hammer ~.~



Ob man die Behauptung unterstützen kann? Ich stand beim ersten Naxx-Besuch im 25er im 7/8 T6, Archi-Caster-Schwert und den restlichen Kram vor den ersten Bossen. Einzig allein kam der neue Alchemistenstein während des Levelns in mein Inventar, dann erst wurde auf 80 eins nach dem anderen ausgetauscht.


----------



## Gast1669763402 (20. April 2009)

Griwn schrieb:


> Das denke ich ehr weniger, wenn man heute sogar noch welche mit dem Thunderfury gesehen hat undzwar nicht in der stadt am posen, sondern in inis und das ganze waren lvl 80 chars.




Dann wars entweder aus nostalgiegründen oder sonst was. Zum Tanken taugt es aber nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratzefatze (20. April 2009)

colisa schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Niotima, den Heiler mit den meisten Punkten!
> 
> Am Sonntag abend war es dann soweit: Erster Legendary auf Taerar!
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (20. April 2009)

Ratzefatze schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





 MADE MY DAY  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (20. April 2009)

Gz.

Ich sag nur gz weil ich auch auf Taerar spiele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. April 2009)

screen or didnt happend+ kiddie gildenname


----------



## Spyflander (20. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja klasse dass sich zurzeit alle so über ihre legendary Fragmente freuen nur muss ich euch leider sagen dass sie euch rein gar nichts bringen. Den habt ihr die 30 Fragmente zusammen bekommt ihr noch lange nicht den legendary Kolben, sondern nur eine Quest in der ihre alle Bosse in Ulduar im Hardmode machen müsst und das im 25er. Was im Klartext heißt das 50% oder gar mehr den legendary Kolben mit Wotlk sowieso nicht bekommen werden.




wenn dem so ist dann wirds sicher generft... hardmode werden sicher nur die topgilden der welt schaffen!!! ne ottonormalgilde die für naxx 3 h brauchts chafft sowas net!!!


----------



## Spyflander (20. April 2009)

ach btw kann mal jemand den buffed Link von dem Kolben posten?? bzw sagen wie der heist?? hab den bisher noch nie gesehen... nur von gehört =)

mfg Spy


----------



## Greshnak (20. April 2009)

Sorry aber worum gehts hier genau?


----------



## Part v. Durotan (20. April 2009)

sowas kann man im gildenforum beklatschen, daher mine devise:
wayne


----------



## Spyflander (20. April 2009)

Part schrieb:


> sowas kann man im gildenforum beklatschen, daher mine devise:
> wayne




deine devise interessiert *WAYNE*


----------



## Mjuu (20. April 2009)

Anduriel_Shattrath schrieb:


> 30 ;-)



wofür denn? o.o


----------



## Natsumee (20. April 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Jau... bis das nächste Addon kommt und dann... gibt es nen grünen besseren Hammer ~.~




bis zum addon hat man aber das legandary das sicher lange gut ist^^

und ich behaupte mal im august werden die ersten schon den legendary haben

ach ja btw schönes ava^^


----------



## Dufurius (20. April 2009)

Spyflander schrieb:


> wenn dem so ist dann wirds sicher generft... hardmode werden sicher nur die topgilden der welt schaffen!!! ne ottonormalgilde die für naxx 3 h brauchts chafft sowas net!!!




Wieso nerven? Ich finde es richtig so wie es ist. Muss ja auch nicht sein dass jeder Gim****** mit Legendarys rumrennt oder?


----------



## BigChef (20. April 2009)

Ratzefatze schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ROOOOFL!
Doch was Brauchbares in dem Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloze (20. April 2009)

Spätestens nach 3-4 Wochen, wenn die großen Raidgilden sich beklagen, dass sie nur 2 Splitter haben, wird das nochmal von Blizz gebufft.


----------



## Xelyna (20. April 2009)

Bei uns ist noch keins gedroppt *gähn*
GZ an die glücklichen Orange-Träger.. aber wollt ihr jetzt jeden einzelnen, poppligen Legendary-Besitzer hier anpreisen? ..


----------



## Nimeroth (20. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wen ihr die fragmente an alle heiler verteilt dann seit ihr echt dämlich sry
> 
> einem heiler geben bis er voll hat dann der nächste ansonst seit ihr mit dem nächsten addon nicht fertig



Ähm...das ist logisch *g* Dennoch dauert es ewig. Der eine hat jetzt 2 Fragmente, und es stehen noch ewig viele Heiler in der Pipe die darauf warten dranzukommen mit dem sammeln.

Aber bis die alle die zusammenhaben (also bis der erste seine 30 hat, dann der zweite usw.) dauert es ewig und drei Tage, und wenns dumm läuft werden gar nicht alle den Kolben bekommen.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Xelyna (20. April 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Aber bis die alle die zusammenhaben (also bis der erste seine 30 hat, dann der zweite usw.) dauert es ewig und drei Tage, und wenns dumm läuft werden gar nicht alle den Kolben bekommen.


Es ist auch gar nicht vorgesehen, dass ALLE eure Heiler den Kolben bekommen, deswegen ist die Item-Schrit auch orange.
Einfach dem Heiler mit den meisten DKP die ersten Fragmente geben die so droppen bis er alle hat die er braucht und dann dem nächsten.

Ich werd das Teil warscheinlich auch erst in 2 Jahren kriegen *fg*


----------



## Ferethor (20. April 2009)

ICH find es außerdem besser, dass 50%+ der Spieler niemals den legendary Kolben haben werden. Ist schließlich ein Legendary, was ist daran noch so toll, wenn den jeder hat?


----------



## dragon1 (20. April 2009)

wie gesagt screen or didnt happenz


----------



## heyhey (20. April 2009)

hatten auf mug´thol gleich am mi bei ersten boss den dropp ^^im mom haben wir 3 teile bei 5 bossen droppt ganz gut


----------



## Holyjudge (20. April 2009)

dannyl2912 schrieb:


> Jeder Boss in der Instanz hat eine Chance, ein Fragment fallen zu lassen, sie wird heroisch höher sein als normal. Mal sehen, was und wie es kommt.


sicher das der auch auf normal droppt ? meine das die Splitter nur auf hc droppen ...


----------



## Xelyna (20. April 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie gesagt screen or didnt happenz


Zumal..
Ulduar erst seit MI raidbar + somit nur max. 14 Bosse + minimale Dropchance

Wie zum Henker wollt ihr die Fragmente schon zusammen haben? O.o
Don't Feed Ze Troll?


----------



## Taroth (20. April 2009)

Ich denk mal er meint nur nen Splitter weil wenn man in Arsenal guckt hat er nix legendary...

Und logo bekommt nur einer erstmal alle Splitter bis er seine 30 voll hat. Die beste Horde Raid Gilde auf meinem Server hat es zu Atiesh zeiten gerade mal geschafft 2 davon zu bekommen wie um alles in der Welt wollt ihr 3-5 Heiler damit parallel equipen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Healer mit den meisten DKP bekommt immer die Splitter dafür werden ihmaber für jeden Splitter eine vorher festgelegte Menge DKP abgezogen damit die anderen das andere Equip dafür bekommen...


----------



## Æxodus (20. April 2009)

Taroth schrieb:


> Ich denk mal er meint nur nen Splitter weil wenn man in Arsenal guckt hat er nix legendary...
> 
> Und logo bekommt nur einer erstmal alle Splitter bis er seine 30 voll hat. Die beste Horde Raid Gilde auf meinem Server hat es zu Atiesh zeiten gerade mal geschafft 2 davon zu bekommen wie um alles in der Welt wollt ihr 3-5 Heiler damit parallel equipen?
> 
> ...



Ne ich glab die meine, dass wenn der erste Splitter gedropt ist dann der jenige der die meisten DKP hat (naja muss ma sich ma vorstelle, dass der erste Splitter auch beim ersten Inibesuch dropt wo  noch keiner bzw alle gleich viel dkp von den heilern haben. Aber wer bekommt jetzt den ersten Splitter? ^^ *rollthedice*)den Splitter auch bekommt und dann die restlichen 29 Automatisch bekommt ohne weiterhin Dkp dafür zu bieten sofern er jedesma dabei sein sollte. Weil dann sitzen die noch in 2 Jahren an den Splittern ^^


Mfg Æxo


----------



## SixNight (20. April 2009)

Gz aber kein Thread wert


----------



## Maga1212 (20. April 2009)

Lollolollololooll nen keks?!

kennst wayne?!


----------



## Nimeroth (20. April 2009)

Æxodus schrieb:


> Ne ich glab die meine, dass wenn der erste Splitter gedropt ist dann der jenige der die meisten DKP hat (naja muss ma sich ma vorstelle, dass der erste Splitter auch beim ersten Inibesuch dropt wo  noch keiner bzw alle gleich viel dkp von den heilern haben. Aber wer bekommt jetzt den ersten Splitter? ^^ *rollthedice*)den Splitter auch bekommt und dann die restlichen 29 Automatisch bekommt ohne weiterhin Dkp dafür zu bieten sofern er jedesma dabei sein sollte. Weil dann sitzen die noch in 2 Jahren an den Splittern ^^
> 
> 
> Mfg Æxo



Bei uns wars so, daß beim ersten Fragment ausgewürfelt wurde wer es bekommt. Der hat damit automatisch das Recht, alle folgenden Fragmente zu bekommen bis er alle 30 hat. Zudem wird für jedes mal ein fester DKP Wert abgezogen.

Wenn er den irgendwann mal alle zusammen hat, wird wohl wieder gewürfelt, und der nächste hat seine Chance.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Liberiana (20. April 2009)

Spyflander schrieb:


> wenn dem so ist dann wirds sicher generft... hardmode werden sicher nur die topgilden der welt schaffen!!! ne ottonormalgilde die für naxx 3 h brauchts chafft sowas net!!!



Es soll ja auch genauso sein... 

Bei den Zwillingsgleven flamen Blizz alle, weil es zu leicht ist daran zu kommen,

jetzt heulen wieder alle rum, wenn es etwas dauert... 

Euch kann mans echt nicht Recht machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (20. April 2009)

> Euch kann mans echt nicht Recht machen dunno.gif



Ne das Problem von dennen ist sie wollen es so haben:

Für mich soll alles leicht zu kriegen sein aber die anderen sollen bloß har dafür arneiten! ...


----------



## Gorgor (20. April 2009)

Das ist einer sinnlosesten threads die ich jemals gesehn habe. So ein scheiß Fragment haben schon 1000000000 andere leute vorher bekommen.
Also für die Zukunft: ERST denken, DANN schreiben (oder auch nicht)!!!!
omfg so eine verkackte noobität halt ich nicht aus

vote4close


----------



## Phash (21. April 2009)

in BC is doch auch jeder gimpraid mit ner warglaive belohnt worden, also bitte


----------



## cabber (21. April 2009)

btw easymode(wir) hatten am 1. tag schon 2 also kein server first....


----------



## delepis (21. April 2009)

ich hab auch schon son ding.. und wayne?

keiner kennt die stats von dem hammer und man muss eh ulduar im hardmode durchhaben um den hammer und die quest erstmal fertig zu bekommen... also kann das noch ne weile dauern.

mal davon abgesehen das es ne weile dauern wird bis man (ich) 30 so teile haben wird

ach und btw wayne es interessiert: http://valanyr.com/


----------



## Minastry (21. April 2009)

Euer Leben muss ja echt finster aussehen, war zwar nicht der bedeutenste Thread dieses Jahres, aber die Beleidigungen hier wären mal nen paar Permabanns wert. 

@ TE: gz zum Splitter nur da fehlen noch mal eben so 29. =) meld dich dann nochmal. 

Edit: Oder es waren es live nun insgesamt 40. Man das nenn ich mal wieder n Legendary. ^^ Danke an JD an dieser Stelle...


----------



## JackDraco (21. April 2009)

Nochmal so zur Info um euer wissen was aufzubessern! Ihr braucht 40!!! Splitter. Die Anzahl von Splittern auf dem PTR war auf 30 limitiert, damit man den Kolben nicht zusammen bauen konnte.
Nur damit ihr bescheid wisst ... also nochmal 40 werden benötigt bevor man die Quest machen kann.
Wenn man schon was erzählt, dann sollte man auch wissen was geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Sinne! Enjoy your farming.


----------



## Eddishar (21. April 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja klasse dass sich zurzeit alle so über ihre legendary Fragmente freuen nur muss ich euch leider sagen dass sie euch rein gar nichts bringen. Den habt ihr die 30 Fragmente zusammen bekommt ihr noch lange nicht den legendary Kolben, sondern nur eine Quest in der ihre alle Bosse in Ulduar im Hardmode machen müsst und das im 25er. Was im Klartext heißt das 50% oder gar mehr den legendary Kolben mit Wotlk sowieso nicht bekommen werden.


Quelle?


----------



## Philodox (21. April 2009)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Quelle?



Hirn?


----------



## MadRedCap (21. April 2009)

Philodox schrieb:


> Hirn?



Sinn des Posts?


----------



## Blackdiablo1337 (21. April 2009)

colisa schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Niotima, den Heiler mit den meisten Punkten!
> 
> Am Sonntag abend war es dann soweit: Erster Legendary auf Taerar!
> 
> ...



wayne?


----------



## Chimpanzee (21. April 2009)

in unserer gilde haben wir 3 splitter bisher. wer bietet mehr?


----------



## Annovella (21. April 2009)

colisa schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Niotima, den Heiler mit den meisten Punkten!
> 
> Am Sonntag abend war es dann soweit: Erster Legendary auf Taerar!
> 
> ...




SOLCHE Threads gehören ins Raid/Gilden oder WoW-Serverforum, aber NICHT auf Buffed! -.-
Ps: EY die Affen suchen schon für den 4. Twinkraid randoms, voll interessant und so, gleich erstmal n Thread aufmachen!
PPs: Ey ich haette 2x Threads erstellen sollen, als meine Chars Thunderfury bekommen haben(oder ne bei JEDER Fessel!111) und die beiden Gleven!

Not.

PPPPPPs: Ihr VERWÜRFELT die Fragmente für den legendary Kolben? Made my Day..


----------



## delepis (21. April 2009)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Quelle?



lern lesen ...

paar posts vor dir stehts http://valanyr.com/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und man brauch 30 und nicht 40 splitter!!


und @annovela wir verwürfeln die auch da dkp unangebracht wären für jedes einzelne fragment. aber bei uns dürfen nur die würfeln die eine mindest raidbeteiligung von mehr als 60% in den letzen 30 tagen haben


----------



## fraudani (21. April 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> ...
> So, muss kurz afklo ... Lengendär droppen *lol*



Bruhahahaha ... made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blooddrainer (21. April 2009)

Easymode hatt am Donnerstag schon 2 Splitter, aber das nur so am rande erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jahmaydoh (21. April 2009)

bei uns is direkt an patchday ein Splitter gedroppt beim Drachen.25er natürlich. und nun?
Ausserdem ist die Dropchance wohl nicht so gering, unser Priester hat immerhin auch schon 2.

interessant ist doch nur, wann der erste lucker die 30 zusammen und die Quest abgeschlossen hat.


----------



## Arosk (21. April 2009)

GG,

Auf Frostwolf kenn ich schon 2 Leute damit Oo.


----------



## Kzell (21. April 2009)

Kann man eig schon irgendwo einsehen was der Kolben für stats hat?


----------



## Black Cat (21. April 2009)

colisa schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Niotima, den Heiler mit den meisten Punkten!
> 
> Am Sonntag abend war es dann soweit: Erster Legendary auf Taerar!
> 
> ...



und jetzt willst en keks dafür oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Livien (21. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,
ihr seht schon, dass der Thread im Jahre 2006 erstellt worden ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,
köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (21. April 2009)

colisa schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Niotima, den Heiler mit den meisten Punkten!
> 
> Am Sonntag abend war es dann soweit: Erster Legendary auf Taerar!
> 
> ...




Na und? InRage hatte letzten Mittwoch schon den legendary Drop.


----------



## Livien (21. April 2009)

Ich "Gimp", da bin ich mit den Seiten durcheinander gekommen, /flame on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (21. April 2009)

UM WAS FÜR SPLITTER GEHTS HIER????? Der TE hätte sich mal besser ausdrücken können....


----------



## Kzell (21. April 2009)

Livien schrieb:


> Ich "Gimp", da bin ich mit den Seiten durcheinander gekommen, /flame on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gogogo fallen wir über ihn her^^


----------



## Dalmus (21. April 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> UM WAS FÜR SPLITTER GEHTS HIER????? Der TE hätte sich mal besser ausdrücken können....


Vielleicht hättest Du einfach mal deen kompletten Thread lesen sollen?
Ist das zu viel verlangt?
Ein paar Posts vor Deinem wurden sie sogar mit Bildchen verlinkt.


----------



## Gamor (21. April 2009)

colisa schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Niotima, den Heiler mit den meisten Punkten!
> 
> Am Sonntag abend war es dann soweit: Erster Legendary auf Taerar!
> 
> ...



omg so einen stupiden fred musste ich meinen augen schon lange nicht mehr an tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mtw.nouri (22. April 2009)

Das beste an diesem ganzen Thread ist das es schon Mittwoch Abend 2 Legendary Fragmente bei uns gab ^^ und Donnerstags Abend noch eine weitere Gilde ihren Legendary Fragmente hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich auf Taerar

Aber gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

mtw.nouri schrieb:


> Das beste an diesem ganzen Thread ist das es schon Mittwoch Abend 2 Legendary Splitter bei uns gab ^^ und Donnerstags Abend noch eine weitere Gilde ihren Legendary Splitter hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




es sind FRAGMENTE keine SPLITTER


----------



## Nahan (22. April 2009)

So langsam hab ich das Gefühl, dies hier könnte ein running thread werden... Wieso wird der denn immer wieder hochgeholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (22. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> es sind FRAGMENTE keine SPLITTER



/sign

Und dazu ist es nichts besonderes, da fast jeder Raidgilde die mehrer Bosse down haben schon Fragmente besitzen.


----------



## mtw.nouri (22. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> es sind FRAGMENTE keine SPLITTER




Verzeih mir dieses eine mal =(


----------



## Deepender (22. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> es sind FRAGMENTE keine SPLITTER




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jaaaaaaaaaa weil wären es splitter müsste man mit uhu den kolben zusammenkleben, und ein paar scharfe ecken und kanten hätte er ja dann.... dann wäre es ja kein kolben!


----------



## Nahan (22. April 2009)

Deepender schrieb:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jaaaaaaaaaa weil wären es splitter müsste man mit uhu den kolben zusammenkleben, und ein paar scharfe ecken und kanten hätte er ja dann.... dann wäre es ja kein kolben!



'n aufgegessener Maiskolben hat auch viele (wenn auch nicht scharfe) Ecken und Kanten!


----------



## Rellikss (22. April 2009)

Weis nun eigentlich jemand ob es 30 oder 40 Fragmente sind??? Weil wenn dir dropchance wirklich so bescheiden ist und man 40 braucht ist es sowieso abartig wie lange man braucht um das teil zusammensetzen zu können. Klar ist mir bewusst das es ein legandry ist, aber übertreiben kann man es auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wäre eher dafür gewesen das ding einfach mit ner bescheidenen Droprate zu versehen und es in einen Boss zu packen, als 40 fragmente zusammeln.... Aber das ist geschmackssache.

Ps: Ja ich hab den Threat komplett gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

mtw.nouri schrieb:


> Verzeih mir dieses eine mal =(



nö

MUAHAHA


man braucht 40 Fragmente


----------



## Isakara (22. April 2009)

Nahan schrieb:


> So langsam hab ich das Gefühl, dies hier könnte ein running thread werden... Wieso wird der denn immer wieder hochgeholt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil der Threadersteller seinen Server offensichtlich dermaßen für das Zentrum der WoW-Welt hält, dass man jedes mal vom Stuhl kippen könnte.


----------



## cM2003 (22. April 2009)

Herrlich. In diesem Thread wird jegliches Vorurteil gegenüber spielenden WoW-Kindern bestätigt.
Und das beste ist: Es gibt nichtmal einen Grund sich so kindisch zu verhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rellikss (22. April 2009)

Also wenn man Glück hat und es dropt pro ID ca. 3 Fragmente hat man es mit viel Glück nach 10 Wochen + Questreihe zum zusammensetzen. Das ist OK finde ich. 

Wäre schlimm wenn immer nur ein Fragment pro ID dropt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hiromoto (22. April 2009)

Die Bilder wurden doch auf der vorherigen Seite gepostet.. und wer lesen kann findet dort folgendes:

"...combines 40 Fragments...."  also braucht man auch 40 Fragmente.

Dieses "Unique (30) " steht dort, weil das Bild vom Testserver stammt, und dort die Splitter auf 30 pro Char begrenzt waren, damit keiner den Kolben auf dem Test-server zusammenbauen kann. Die Splitter, die man nun aufm Live-Server findet, sollten dort "Unique (40) " stehen haben!


----------



## Crystaleye (22. April 2009)

Laut Arsenal, sehe ich da kein Legendary   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondulfimir (22. April 2009)

Crystaleye schrieb:


> Laut Arsenal, sehe ich da kein Legendary
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das könnte daran liegen, dass ihn noch keiner hat. Sachen tauchen erst im Arsenal auf, wenn sie entdeckt wurden.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (22. April 2009)

EILMELDUNG!!!!

auf dem server sen´jin sind bereits letzte woche die ersten embleme der eroberung gedroppt!!!!

gratz an alle glücklichen gewinner!!!!


----------



## Isakara (22. April 2009)

Booaaahhh, geile Sache. Aber nix gegen den Legendary Splitter, ach ne Fragment des Heilers Nahutimo von BooN oder so ähnlich ...


----------



## Magic! (22. April 2009)

Boar dickes GZ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber auch nur weil ich auf dem Server bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clunck (22. April 2009)

Anduriel_Shattrath schrieb:


> 30 IDs = fast ein ganzes Jahr. Dabei muß den Splitter immer der selbe Spieler bekommen und die Instanz muß immer komplett gecleared werden... Das wird schwierig. Wenn man Glück hat droppen ja vielleicht mal 2 Splitter in einer ID...



Dummes geschwätz jeder Hardmode gibt nen Splitter auf Azshara haben wir 2 Gilden mit jeweils 4 splittern beide ulduar clear. Aber auch ne Gilde erst mit 4 Bossen down und 2 Splittern wegen luck.


----------



## Kaidos (22. April 2009)

hiromoto schrieb:


> Die Bilder wurden doch auf der vorherigen Seite gepostet.. und wer lesen kann findet dort folgendes:
> 
> "...combines 40 Fragments...."  also braucht man auch 40 Fragmente.
> 
> Dieses "Unique (30) " steht dort, weil das Bild vom Testserver stammt, und dort die Splitter auf 30 pro Char begrenzt waren, damit keiner den Kolben auf dem Test-server zusammenbauen kann. Die Splitter, die man nun aufm Live-Server findet, sollten dort "Unique (40) " stehen haben!



^ Genau das.


----------



## Seryma (22. April 2009)

Ich hab gestern meinen Socken gefunden, stellt euch vor, der lag so unterm Bett eingeklemmt, so halb, und den anderen Suche ich immernoch, ich hau grad wie ein Blöder auf meine Waschmaschine ein, die soll hohe Dropprates für [Stinkende Socke] haben! 

Wünscht mir Glück!

/report, spamthread?^^


----------



## Shadria (22. April 2009)

hiromoto schrieb:


> "...combines 40 Fragments...."  also braucht man auch 40 Fragmente.
> 
> Dieses "Unique (30) " steht dort, weil das Bild vom Testserver stammt, und dort die Splitter auf 30 pro Char begrenzt waren, damit keiner den Kolben auf dem Test-server zusammenbauen kann. Die Splitter, die man nun aufm Live-Server findet, sollten dort "Unique (40) " stehen haben!



Also lt. Ingame-Tooltipp braucht man aber nur 30 Fragmente... zumindest hab ich das gestern im Raid selbst so gesehen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## delepis (23. April 2009)

ich glaub ich schreib es jetz zum dritten mal...

hier ein ingame bild aus meiner eigenen tasche!!!
es sind 30 splitter und nicht mehr oder weniger die man braucht!


----------



## Turismo (23. April 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> ahja gz...  ja ehrlich ich freu mich mit euch...
> nein kein sarkasmus... *umdreh und kinderlieder pfeift und mit füßen am boden scharrt*
> Hey bei mir in der instanz küche hat eben der Boss Kaffeemaschine ein legendary gedroppt,
> boah ist der imba es nennt sich "kaffee" und die droprate ist abartig hoch,
> ...




xD


----------



## siberian (23. April 2009)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> bitte in lustige und peinliche Gildennamen-thread verschieben...


HaHa - Blood of Heroes -Denglisch in Reinkultur..


----------



## Caidy (23. April 2009)

colisa schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Niotima, den Heiler mit den meisten Punkten!
> 
> Am Sonntag abend war es dann soweit: Erster Legendary auf Taerar!
> 
> ...




und was ist da jetzt so besonders dran? bei uns aufm server haben schon mind 4 Gilden min 1 Fragment... wenn jeder von denen nen Thread aufmachen würde um zu sagen hallo, wir sind imba etc... omg


und 1 Fragment ist nicht bereits das Legendary, wie bereits erwähnt, 30 davon sammeln, und ne nicht ganz einfache q abschließen.


----------



## -Darxx (23. April 2009)

*Quicksilver* schrieb:


> Schön aber wayne?



Wenns dir wayne ist warum dann ins forum schreiben? Wenn du nichts zu sagen hast dann sag einfach nichts. 

gz


----------



## delepis (25. April 2009)

so nun isses bekannt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (25. April 2009)

Schöner Heiler-Stab, leider fehlt wille und mp5. :´-(


----------



## Ophedian (25. April 2009)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Schöner Heiler-Stab, leider fehlt wille und mp5. :´-(




ähm btw das ist ein Einhand Kolben und kein Stab


----------



## Astiria (25. April 2009)

WOW das hat mich jetzt zum Feierabend doch sehr interessiert, lol. Wofür manche Leute hier so alles Themen eröffnen?!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (25. April 2009)

Astiria schrieb:


> WOW das hat mich jetzt zum Feierabend doch sehr interessiert, lol. Wofür manche Leute hier so alles Themen eröffnen?!



allerdings.

@te, die meisten raidgilden hatten den ersten splitter bestimmt bereits am patch-day....gz sage ich wenns 30 sind


----------



## Annovella (25. April 2009)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Schöner Heiler-Stab, leider fehlt wille und mp5. :´-(


Find ihn auch nicht so wirklich überragend, dachte er hat DEUTLICH krassere Werte..
Ps: Isn 1hMace


----------



## Gorgor (25. April 2009)

Spyflander schrieb:


> deine devise interessiert *WAYNE*


dann bin ich wayne


----------



## Greshnak (25. April 2009)

Ich check trotzdem nicht worums hier gehen soll. Heiler kriegen Punkte???
Und WAS sind das für Splitter? Gibts die in Naxx oder wie?


----------



## Gorgor (28. April 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Ich check trotzdem nicht worums hier gehen soll. Heiler kriegen Punkte???
> Und WAS sind das für Splitter? Gibts die in Naxx oder wie?


es kommt vielleicht eine Zeit in deinem Spielablauf da wirst dus von alleine checken


----------



## Mjuu (28. April 2009)

Gorgor schrieb:


> es kommt vielleicht eine Zeit in deinem Spielablauf da wirst dus von alleine checken


es kommen vllt auch mal nette leute, die ihm das erklären oder weiß jeder wow-spieler von grund auf worum es geht?


@grenash:

die bosse in ulduar droppen fragmente, wenn man 25 fragmente hat kann man ne quest starten und man erhält den 1hstreitkolben, der gepostet wurde (soweit ich es richtig mitbekommen habe)


----------



## Greshnak (28. April 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> es kommen vllt auch mal nette leute, die ihm das erklären oder weiß jeder wow-spieler von grund auf worum es geht?
> 
> 
> @grenash:
> ...




Danke Mjuu ^^
Wenn dann nämlich sowas droppt und ich nicht weiß was das ist heißt es vorher informieren, will ich mich vorher informieren heißt es ich werds noch im Spiel sehen.

Man braucht einen Pass um arbeiten zu dürfen, um einen Pass zu kriegen muss man aber arbeiten ^^


----------



## J3st3r (28. April 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern meinen Socken gefunden, stellt euch vor, der lag so unterm Bett eingeklemmt, so halb, und den anderen Suche ich immernoch, ich hau grad wie ein Blöder auf meine Waschmaschine ein, die soll hohe Dropprates für [Stinkende Socke] haben!
> 
> Wünscht mir Glück!
> 
> /report, spamthread?^^




made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt:
lasst ihn doch posen (hab ich grad posen geschrieben? ich meine natürlich posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), wenn jmd den legendary hat...
der ist eh nich der hammer (wortwitz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Nimeroth (29. April 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> es kommen vllt auch mal nette leute, die ihm das erklären oder weiß jeder wow-spieler von grund auf worum es geht?
> 
> 
> @grenash:
> ...



Es sind (wie bereits hundertmal vorher geschrieben) 30 (dreizig) Fragmente die man braucht. Und es droppt auch nicht jeder Boss immer eine, sondern nur zufällig. Wir hatten z.B am Patchday direkt vom XT einen bekommen (25er). Bis zum Reset fiel noch ein zweiter.

In der zweiten ID gabs dann von 10 Bossen wieder nur zwei Fragmente. Es gibt allerdings das Gerücht, daß die Bosse im Hardmode zu 100% einen Splitter fallen lassen. Ob da was dran ist, kann ich aber nicht sagen :]

Gruß,
Nim


----------

